# Best type of bee for Small Cell regression?



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Has anyone found it easier to regress one type of honeybee vs another? I am just curious. e.g. Buckfast vs NWC?


----------



## kirk-o (Feb 2, 2007)

swarms are really good.Just put them in the box of small cell
kirk-o


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Has anyone found it easier to regress one type of honeybee vs another? I am just curious. e.g. Buckfast vs NWC?

I've had good luck with about anything from Italians to Buckfasts to Carniolans. The ferals are already regressed...


----------

